

Clinton and Operation AdWords: The Hack That Wasn’t - dpres
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/05/clinton-hack/

======
loeschg
I wonder what their CTR's and CPC's are.

------
PaulHoule
uh... aren't they financing terrorism when they do that?

~~~
ahelwer
Reading further, it appears they were less like "ads" and more like "forum
posts".

